# Primer on GPS, suggestions?



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Trying to research an electronics unit for an upcoming build. Seems the general consensus is go bigger than you think you need and the Simrad seems to be the favorite here. 
Leaning hard in the Simrad 9” direction. I definitely want to run FMT that’s one of the main reasons for getting one. I will be fishing primarily the backcountry with a RARE trip to either beach or patch reef/lobster trip.

What models and or transducers should I be looking at? If you’ve got any links on modern GPS primers I’d appreciate it. Most of the searches I came up with were specific questions which help but I need the dumbed down version!


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Google

gps for dummies

I've been leaning toward Lowrance but I don't have the same need/concerns you do.
For what I think your interest lays I'd see what's the most popular "add on" then maybe search youtube for a primer for using it.


----------



## new2theflats (Jul 31, 2019)

I'd sure encourage you to go with a 12" Simrad. Yea the price hurts initially, but the screen real estate is fantastic. I ran mine initially on my Glide with FMT. Now it's on my EVO with LMT, and I added a transducer to the boat for water depth primarily, and a Nemo cable from the engine which gives me engine data, the most important for me being fuel remaining and gph so I know at all times how much fuel I have and am using. This is where the 12" really shines cause I'm running with a three-way split screen. LMT, Transducer (fish finder/depth), and engine data. Smaller screens would be much harder to see with a three-way split.

As far as a GPS primer, between reading the Simrad manual, and watching FMT's videos- especially the set up video- you should have all the knowledge you need. Then it's just about using it and getting used to the controls/options and what they do.


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

Get the NSS Vs to GO only because of the zoom. I have the GO7 and if there is water\condensation or its really sunny and hot the finger zoom is PITA. I wish I would have the knob to zoom.


----------

